# ADBA Show in Kellyville Ok



## Rudy4747

:woof:So We have our show coming up and I just wanted to let everyone know 









Registration and Weigh in 7am-9am 
Weight Pull and Conformation begins 9:30 
Fun Classes Jr. Handler, Judges Choice and Fastest Drag Weight Dog 
All Non-Food Vendors Welcome 
Raffle on Sat and 50/50 on Sunday
1 Gate Fee for a Raffle Ticket
Any questions or need more info feel free to PM me


----------



## performanceknls

who is in charge of the club? I want to go but I have some questions for those in charge, is that you?


----------



## Rudy4747

No that is not me. I can relay any questions you have, Though there is very few people in our club so I probably can answer most questions. If not I will get some numbers for you to call. Iam talking to the pres of my club know if you want to ask.


----------



## 9361

I'm going to be here this year dangit! lol I can't wait!!! What is the gate fee?


----------



## Rudy4747

Can't wait to meet you I'll more than likely be at the conformation table. The fee is just $1


----------



## 9361

Awesome!  I told my man last night we are going, and we are staying the whole time, no whining! lol That is just a few days before my little mans 1st birthday too.


----------



## bahamutt99

Lisa, it might be Rob and Marlene McCabe. They're easily found on Facebook. I had heard that someone else was voted in as president, but they're still officers I'm sure and could at least point you in the right direction.


----------



## Firehazard

McCabes last I knew; they have American Bulldog offilialtions as well or used; long time all around bulldog people out of Bartlesville, or used to be. Good call Baha!! I miss my red dirt people sometimes ..  Okie dust in my blood.....


----------



## Rudy4747

Yeah robert is still pres. And he still has couple of Am bulldogs. He I and a guy named HB work dogs togather. I have sent a pm to Lisa. We haven't voted anyone els in.


----------



## 9361

BUMP!!!! Can't wait for this show!!!


----------



## apbtmom76

I am sooooooo hoping I get to make this show


----------



## 9361

apbtmom76 said:


> I am sooooooo hoping I get to make this show


I really hope you can! We should do lunch or dinner!


----------



## apbtmom76

Oh Goo that would be awesome, I totally look forward to that


----------



## YAHHOO

I'll be there! Will be the last show Charlie gets to be a puppy lol! After that he has to go to the big boy classes!


----------



## Rudy4747

good luck. Can't wait to see you there. I will make sure t say hello.


----------



## apbtmom76

Rudyb I can't wait to see you and your wife and that gorgeous nlittle girl y'all just had  Hooray good times


----------



## LadyRampage

We will be there as well, can't miss a show that is this close...lol But I expect all you that are going to this show to go to Norman, OK May 7 and 8!!!


----------



## Rudy4747

We'll be in Norman. Tye were have you been ? I missed you. We can't wait to see you. I got a lil suprise for you a sneek peek at my little princess Rachel.























oand there will probably be a lil of this too.


----------



## 9361

Awww she is such a pretty girl!  You better post more pics of her!!! haha


----------



## Boz14

Yay!! I will for sure bring karma!! Can't wait so they are having a pity show to showcase the dogs??? What classes are they having? And how much for entry fee?


----------



## 9361

Your dogs have to be ADBA registered to attend and show. They will do conformation classes and a weight pull.


----------



## Boz14

Karma is registered. Never shown her before been working with her alot lately she jus turned 1


----------



## apbtmom76

OMG Rudy, I cannot wait, wait to see Rachel, she is sooooooo friggin cute, lmaooo at the last pic. But yes I am for sure gonna try my hardest to be at this one. Man she is adorable


----------



## 9361

Oh ok, awesome!


----------



## Rudy4747

Sound good, look forward to seeing you


----------



## apbtmom76

I can't wait, lol. Rudy I know you better let me4 hold Rachel, Lisa held out on me with baby Justin  hahha


----------



## Rudy4747

Oh for sure you ca hold her. She is going to be the most social little baby is i have any thing to do with it. Just look for us we'll be the one registering dogs with a stroller back there. How many dogs are you bringing?


----------



## 9361

apbtmom76 said:


> I can't wait, lol. Rudy I know you better let me4 hold Rachel, Lisa held out on me with baby Justin  hahha


Don't forget Mr. Zach.


----------



## apbtmom76

Rudy - hooray, I am so excited, and you should have seen the strollers at the show this past weekend 

Goo - that's right, omg I get to meet Zachy yes, oh this is gonna be a great weekend too


----------



## 9361

Not this weekend but next!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!       I CAN'T WAIT!!!


----------



## apbtmom76

I am sooo ready for this show  I can't wait


----------



## 9361

I'm going to be handling someone's pup there.........


----------



## bahamutt99

Werrrrrd, Megs.


----------



## 9361

bahamutt99 said:


> Werrrrrd, Megs.


That was a great suggestion Linds  Thanks!


----------



## Rudy4747

Great Megan. I can't wait for the show. I was just wondering Lindsay will you be coming to the show. I saw that the matrix dogs did so well in TX. Hope to see you maybe Terra and Dooney can ch together, we have 97 points too.


----------



## Rudy4747

We are also trying our hand at a fastest drag sled for a fun class. We got the idea our friend Sam in Colorado.


----------



## bahamutt99

Rudy, I'm not going to be there. I wanted to go to Norman, but I'm trying to get to the UKC Mississippi show the end of this month, too. My plan is to be up in Tulsa in June for the UKC obedience and rally trial. I honestly don't know the next ADBA show T will get to. That will depend on clan Matrix.


----------



## Rudy4747

Aww man thats stinks. I will have to look in to the UKc show here then. I been saying I am going to get around to some of the UKc stuff but haven't. Oh well see you around.


----------



## bahamutt99

Well, I aint goin' to Mississippi in 2 weeks. LOL! So I should definitely be able to make it up for the Tulsa thing. You should come and watch, see if its something you think your dogs want to do. Classic obedience is kind of tedious, but Rally-O is actually kind of fun because you get to talk to your dog while you're going through the exercises. I'm going to try and put a rally title on Terra, and get the other 2 legs Loki needs for her open-level obedience title.


----------



## 9361

I'll have to get out to the UKC show and see you then Lindsay!


----------



## Rudy4747

Hmm I'll have to check it out. I'll look and see do you know where they have the trial?


----------



## bahamutt99

Its at the Tulsa Dog Training Club. Right near 61st and Hwy 169 if I remember correctly. There's a QT there, and a road right next to it that runs up past some apartments, and the TDTC is right there. The event listing is on the UKC website.


----------



## Rudy4747

Oh yeah I been there. I will try and make this one for sure.


----------



## 9361

Helena took her OB training at TDTC.


----------



## bahamutt99

I *might* be able to make it up for the Norman show in May. Probably wont know until the last minute though.


----------



## Rudy4747

Well thats good that show is too close for us to miss so hope to see you there. It's been a while.


----------



## 9361

Are your dogs UKC as well Rudy?


----------



## Rudy4747

Yep they sure are.


----------



## 9361

Oh that is awesome! Did you get them from a breeder in OK?


----------



## Rudy4747

One is from Texas our girl she was only UKC we got her adba papers a few weeks ago and another from Oklahoma only Adba and we had to drive down to Texas last year and have a judge look at him and ok him for the UKC last spring right before they stopped taking additional registries. Kinda weird but allows allows us to hit a lot of shows and just gives us more options for activaties with the dogs.


----------



## 9361

That is awesome Rudy! Good thing you got him in before they closed the registry.


----------



## Rudy4747

What are you looking for in a dog? There are a lot of great people around here with awesome dogs. You can pm me. We know somany now that we been going to shows and I try to talk to every one.


----------



## bahamutt99

Megz, I think you should definitely hold out for a dual-registered dog. You're in a good area to try all those cool UKC sports (sans weight pull, but you're actually not far from the east TX people in that regard).


----------



## Rudy4747

It really dooes open up you options so much. I hope to ch dooney soon and head right iinto some ukc events


----------



## bahamutt99

If you Ch him at Kellyville, you still have to come to Norman, k? Aight.


----------



## YAHHOO

Well wont be in kellyville, Charlie has kennel cough; assuming he got it at the georgetown show since he is an only dog.... anyways hoping to be back for Norman his first show in adult classes!


----------



## 9361

Yeah, I'd really like a dual registered dog. That kennel I was looking at here in Oklahoma, the Okla Outlaws seems to only do ADBA from what I could tell. And I'm still debating on whether or not I'll go more show bloodlines or game bloodlines... I just have this perfect dog in my mind that I want and don't know what attributes I'll have to let go and settle on.. lol


----------



## Rudy4747

bahamutt99 said:


> If you Ch him at Kellyville, you still have to come to Norman, k? Aight.


Of course we have a few shows we will go to no matter what.


----------



## bahamutt99

Megz, best advice I can give is not to limit yourself to local. If that ideal dog is in Poland, there is still a way to get it to you. Save your money and work out the transportation after you've picked the perfect breeder and breeding.


----------



## Rudy4747

That is really true I am looking into a breeder in cali right now. I don't care if I have to go get the dog my self. I am just waiting to see if they are planning on letting any of the pups go.


----------



## LadyRampage

YAHHOO said:


> Well wont be in kellyville, Charlie has kennel cough; assuming he got it at the georgetown show since he is an only dog.... anyways hoping to be back for Norman his first show in adult classes!


Charlie isn't the only one that now has Kennel Cough after the Georgetown show.... I heard from a friend that lives near Waco and he said that Kennel Cough is going around ALOT down that way, he said there have also been alot of Distemper cases...


----------



## Rudy4747

LadyRampage said:


> Charlie isn't the only one that now has Kennel Cough after the Georgetown show.... I heard from a friend that lives near Waco and he said that Kennel Cough is going around ALOT down that way, he said there have also been alot of Distemper cases...


How are your pups?


----------



## 9361

That really sucks Stacia!


----------



## bahamutt99

Are we sure its bordatella? I think I will get Terra a booster before we go to the next show, just to be on the safe side. ETA: We should be good on distemper, I think. Parvo/Bordatella are the ones that all the vets here seem to want a 6-month booster on.


----------



## LadyRampage

YAHHOO took Charlie to the vet for a definete diagnosis, and I also know of another person who had dogs down at the TX show that all 3 of his have it, and were also at the vet. A booster would be a good idea since this year seems to be HUGE on people bringing sick dogs to the shows.

My last two, knock on wood, that have gotten this mysterious virus started eating today, so will be back outside tomorrow! I've had 10 dogs come down with this, I lost 1, one did a 4 day stay at the vet and the others had a milder form (possibly because I started antibotics on EVERY dog on the yard, AND re-boostered EVERY one).. I've went an entire 4 days with no new dogs sick so HOPEFULLY I'm on the way of kicking this... I've used bleach, iodine, and novasan to clean EVERYTHING, and have had my dog room as a sort of isolation area... 


Looking forward to seeing everyone this weekend!! We will not be bringing any dogs, I didn't want to risk anyone else getting this, but we will be there on saturday to hang out and visit!!


----------



## Rudy4747

i am super sorry about your dogs but glad to see yall this tomorrow.


----------



## 9361

Glad to know we can still meet! I look forward to seeing you tomorrow!!


----------



## Kathleen

Good luck everyone. Be safe driving. Hope you all win!


----------



## LadyRampage

Was sad to not bring any dogs but LOVED being able to actually talk to alot of people yesterday!! That is really unusual for me since I'm always going in and out of the ring..lol The weather wasn't bad, a little cool, but loved it!! The club was doing a great job as always and it was a blast!! Hope to see everyone again in Norman!!


----------



## Axiom

Sorry to hear about the kennel cough from our show. Nobody I know has it or had it either. I had 7 dogs get kennel cough at the show we did in Cleburne 4 years ago with the Lone Star club. All of my hounds cleared up on their own except for my Aldany bitch. She ended up getting pneumonia and had to be taken to the vet. I personally think the vaccine is a huge waste of money but thats another topic.


----------



## apbtmom76

I had a blast at this show and I finally got to meet Megan (SGH) and RUdy and his wife and their gorgeous daughter, was a great weekend


----------

